# Figure this one out........



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Haven't driven the car in over a month. Went to air it up and cruise around last weekend. Put the usual 45psi up front and 40 rear, drove to get gas. while getting gas i noticed there was more than an inch difference in wheel gap between both rears. wtf. walked around front and noticed the same thing, not nearly as noticeable, but still there. So the passenger side rear sits about 1.5 inches higher than the drivers rear, and the front driver side sits about a .5 inches higher than the passenger side. Initially i thought something must be bent but the car has never been in an accident, alignment was just done in the fall and everything went to spec, nothing out of sorts. I checked the front strut mounts and they are both fine. Kinda confused on this one. Running bombers up front, supreme rears with koni yellows. Any input is appreciated.









pic for clicks


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Did you go from 0psi to 45/40psi? Sometimes when i air up from 0psi, my gauge reads where i usually drive at, but my height is actually higher than the corresponding PSI level should be. Airing all the way up and then dumping again fixes this for me. Since your bags have been compressed for a month straight you might just need to "stretch" them out. You might want to give it at try.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah but it continued to do it everytime i aired up over the weekends time. To even it out there was a 20psi difference in the rear and 5psi up front


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

nevermind then.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Are your gauges analog or digital? I suppose it's possible that the gauge readings could be wrong somehow.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

blame it on the weather this cold makes everything Eff up


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

hey sorry i cant help here, but totally of topic, you have any pictures of your install? like where you put your switches and what not?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Have you checked to see if any of your valves are stuck open? It wouldn't be an uncommon occurance for February. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

My best guess if your running airlift autopilot or another digitally controlled system you have to retune it. When my height is off at the same psi I usually do that.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> Did you go from 0psi to 45/40psi? Sometimes when i air up from 0psi, my gauge reads where i usually drive at, but my height is actually higher than the corresponding PSI level should be. Airing all the way up and then dumping again fixes this for me. Since your bags have been compressed for a month straight you might just need to "stretch" them out. You might want to give it at try.


Mine does the same. Usually i drive at 40 psi, when i air out to zero and I start driving at ride height itll drop a few on the gauge. So ill have to tap the switches to bring it up more.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

reynolds9000 said:


> Are your gauges analog or digital? I suppose it's possible that the gauge readings could be wrong somehow.


x2??? 

If it's digital you could easily have some dirt inside the sneding unit creating a bad reading..


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Santi said:


> x2???
> 
> If it's digital you could easily have some dirt inside the sneding unit creating a bad reading..


sorry works been a bitch, im running analog with paddle valves. ino that kinda eliminates a few theories, how would i test if the gauge is bad? i doubt the gauge is off tho as i air both sides(pass&driver) up at the same time both for the front and back


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

jdotlim said:


> hey sorry i cant help here, but totally of topic, you have any pictures of your install? like where you put your switches and what not?


i dont have pics and the car is in another state right now. paddles are in the spot where the armrest normally comes out of the center console, guages are in an ORT pod in the ashtray. moving to e-level with single dakota digi steering wheel mount in the spring though.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> sorry works been a bitch, im running analog with paddle valves.


mine is a little off too, but not as much as yours. You're sure all the airline is exactly the same length on each pass and driver side?


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

jimothy cricket said:


> mine is a little off too, but not as much as yours. You're sure all the airline is exactly the same length on each pass and driver side?


yeah def, that shouldnt make a difference tho


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> yeah def, that shouldnt make a difference tho


hmmm i heard you'll have different readings... whatevvs 

Maybe its acting up because of the weather? Have you added airline/brakeline antifreeze to your tank?


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

jimothy cricket said:


> hmmm i heard you'll have different readings... whatevvs
> 
> Maybe its acting up because of the weather? Have you added airline/brakeline antifreeze to your tank?


nope, but i dont think its a valve because the pressures dont fluctuate


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Rex how long have you had air on the car before it went to storage for a month??? 

Did the difference in air EVER happen before you didnt drive it for that month??? 

Is there a difference in flow speed between the sides?? Does one go up faster than the other??? 

AND different airline length can make a difference in pressure, but not 20lbs unless its a HUGE different in line... 

I'm thinking you may have a kink in one of the lines, the one that has the higher pressure...


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Santi said:


> Rex how long have you had air on the car before it went to storage for a month???
> 
> Did the difference in air EVER happen before you didnt drive it for that month???
> 
> ...


i never noticed a difference until now, not saying there wasnt one. i bagged it in july '10. airline length is the same as i used one section as a template in cutting the other. i need to check for kinks, its a def possibility as the rear airline goes through the little sensor holes under the rear seats. that angle may have caused a kink. good call santi. one thing ill add tho is the needles on the gauges bounce in unison when going over bumps


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Santi said:


> I'm thinking you may have a kink in one of the lines, the one that has the higher pressure...


This or a leaky fitting. With paddle valves, there isn't really much else that could go wrong, and you would already know if a valve was bad. Is this your first winter with the car on air?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

TurboREX said:


> i never noticed a difference until now, not saying there wasnt one. i bagged it in july '10. airline length is the same as i used one section as a template in cutting the other. i need to check for kinks, its a def possibility as the rear airline goes through the little sensor holes under the rear seats. that angle may have caused a kink. good call santi. one thing ill add tho is the needles on the gauges bounce in unison when going over bumps


What happens with the car goes all the way down?? Do the needles both all the way to 0psi? or doe the high side stay @ +20psi or w/e difference it is??? 

I'm thinking smoething is wrong with your gauge due to the storage... Analog gauges can be sensitive @ times... Switch the connections on the gauge so the needle's within the same gauge read the other side and see if the same side does it or not.. 

IF the same needle is getting the same difference the problem is the gauge.
If the issue changes needle then the problem is somewhere else... Most likely airline somewhere, Check all AIrline for that corner, from valves to gauge to bags and in between...


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

^Good advice....We missed you Santi!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

16v_HOR said:


> ^Good advice....We missed you Santi!


thanks bud!! missed it here...


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Santi said:


> thanks bud!! missed it here...


Haha, how about some sweet Santi ms paint skills for old times sake


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

16v_HOR said:


> Haha, how about some sweet Santi ms paint skills for old times sake


LOL... soon when i make the AIrlift write up!


----------

